# O-So-Good-Beverage Bottle



## rfw (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a clear 8 FL OZ bottle that has the following written on it : O-So-Beverages, recognized for quality, contents 8 FL OZ, property of Bubble Up Bottling Co., Vincennes, Ind., O-So-Good.   
 On the bottom there are 4 rows of writing: 1) 7, I-circle around the I, 56     2) 1    3) Duraglas        4) C-18079.

 I would like to know as much as possible about this bottle, it's contents and company that made it.  I would also like information on Duraglass as well as an estimate on how old this bottle might be.


----------

